# Relationship trouble



## MaXopA

Hi everybody!

This is a "impossible love" kind of letter I would like to translate.



> Hi B., it's me M.,
> 
> I've been struck by your beauty since I saw you for the first time, and your happiness made me smile even when I was sick.
> 
> I would like to stay close to you, but as you know I'm too far away from you.
> 
> This night I was thinking of you and I tried to find a possible solution to keep on our relationship, but unfortunately I understood that we could never live together, because of our lifestyles, which are too different.
> 
> I'm really really really sorry... my heart is crying... hope you will understand...
> 
> your italian friend M.


 

Thanks in advance,

MaXopA


----------



## Gencebay

Hi B., it's me M.,

I've been struck by your beauty since I saw you for the first time, and your happiness made me smile even when I was sick.

I would like to stay close to you, but as you know I'm too far away from you. 

This night I was thinking of you and I tried to find a possible solution to keep on our relationship, but unfortunately I understood that we could never live together, because of our lifestyles, which are too different. 

I'm really really really sorry... my heart is crying... hope you will understand... 

your italian friend M.

Merhaba B, Benim, M

Seni ilk gördüğümden beri güzelliğinle vuruldum ve hasta olduğumda bile mutluluğun beni gülümsetti.

Sana yakın olmak istiyorum; ama bildiğin gibi senden çok uzağım.

Bu gece seni düşünüyordum ve ilişkimize devam etmek için olası çözümler bulmaya çalıştım; ama maalesef çok farklı hayat tarzlarımızdan dolayı asla birlikte yaşayamayacağımızı anladım.

Gerçekten gerçekten gerçekten üzgünüm....yüreğim ağlıyor.....umarım anlarsın
İtalyan arkadaşın M


----------



## MaXopA

Oh my god, 

thank you so much Gencebay, you saved me!!

Kindest regards, 

MaXopA


----------



## Gencebay

you are welcome


----------



## ameana7

Gencebay said:


> Hi B., it's me M.,
> 
> 
> Seni ilk gördüğümden beri güzelliği*nle* vuruldum ve hasta olduğumda bile mutluluğun beni gülümsetti.



Gencebay, don't we say "güzelliği*ne* vuruldum"?


----------



## ~ceLine~

Açıkçası ben okurken gözüme hiç çarpmadı .. :S
O kadar içten yazılmış ki ..
(Sustum, forumu kirletmiyorum =D)

MaXopA, ameana7 is right, don't forget to refresh.


----------



## ukuca

İkisi de kullanılabilir, "güzelliğinle" ya da "güzelliğine". Ufak bir nüans farkı var ancak yanlış değil. Bu da çevirinin ve Türkçe'nin zenginliği işte...


----------



## Gencebay

ameana7 said:


> Gencebay, don't we say "güzelliği*ne* vuruldum"?


 


ukuca said:


> İkisi de kullanılabilir, "güzelliğinle" ya da "güzelliğine". Ufak bir nüans farkı var ancak yanlış değil. Bu da çevirinin ve Türkçe'nin zenginliği işte...


 
Evet ukuca'nın dediği gibi ikisi de olur çevirirken o aklıma geldi onu yazdım


----------



## MaXopA

Yes thank you all! 

Now she answered but I don't understand:



> Merhaba m!
> 
> Mailini okurken ağlamamk için zor tuttum kendımı ve sana göre yaşam tarzımızın farklı olması ve mesafe agır bastı. Tamam ozaman daha fazla konuşmamızın bi anlamı yok. Eğer sana zor geliyor ise konuşmayalım daha fazla bağlanmak ve sonra daha çok üzülmeni istemem senınle tanışmak çok güzeldi dün akşam çok buyuk bir sevinçle ve çok mutlu uyudum neyse buraya kadar demek kendine dikkat et m
> 
> Hoşçakal..


 
what does it mean?


----------



## ameana7

> Merhaba m!
> 
> Mailini okurken ağlamamk için zor tuttum kendımı ve sana göre yaşam tarzımızın farklı olması ve mesafe agır bastı. Tamam ozaman daha fazla konuşmamızın bi anlamı yok. Eğer sana zor geliyor ise konuşmayalım daha fazla bağlanmak ve sonra daha çok üzülmeni istemem senınle tanışmak çok güzeldi dün akşam çok buyuk bir sevinçle ve çok mutlu uyudum neyse buraya kadar demek kendine dikkat et m
> 
> Hoşçakal..


 
Dear Maxopa,
It is a hard letter to translate I think.. (I'm going to translate it generally, not mot a mot. You have to wait others to have complete translation.)

She says that:

"Hello M.,

As I was reading your e mail, I was hardly control my tears. It is important to you the difference between our lifestyles and the distance. Okay then, there is no point to talk more. If it is difficult for you, we are not going to talk more, because I don't want to be bounded you and I don't want to make you unhappier. It was very nice to meet you. I slept very happily last night but it is up to now, then, take care..
Good bye"

I have to say again that it is a general translation and she has a bad Turkish grammar....  I hope the translation is useful for you.


----------



## MaXopA

thank you Ameana7!! 

I understood the meaning!

MaXopA


----------



## ferdinando

it is my try i hope you can find it useful.


i hardly controlled myself not to cry while i was reading your mail.The distance and the difference of our lifestyles became more important then our relationship.OK then,there is no point in talking anymore.If it's hard for you we won't talk, because I don't want to be bounded you and I don't want to make you unhappier.it has been very nice to meet you.I slept very happily last night anyway i think that's all.Take care,

Bye


----------

